# Khám Phá Thế Giới Các Loài Hoa Nở Trong Đêm



## hoatuoidanang (2 Tháng tư 2016)

*Vô vàn điều kì diệu, kì lạ và tuyệt vời trên Trái Đất này mà ta chưa khám phá hết, một trong những điều chưa biết ấy chính là thế giới các loài hoa nở trong đêm* 
*Hoa Tươi Đồng Nai *xin thông tin tới bạn đọc một số loài hoa kì diệu nở về đêm độc đáo và đẹp mắt

https://1.bp.************/-uP4qid9C26M/VvyPsrBvnPI/AAAAAAAAAGo/L82ZJGuB_Gg8KX-DLvVLlSyzZO9-6BAtw/s1600/nhung-loai-hoa-no-trong-dem-casablanca-lily.jpg
Casablanca Lily là loài hoa có giá khá đắt đỏ, bởi màu trắng tươi mới của nó được trang hoàng trong các lễ cưới, hương thơm thanh lịch và tinh tế của nó được sử dụng làm nước hoa cao cấp. 
https://2.bp.************/-oHaOmjarVAc/VvyPr1qsxDI/AAAAAAAAAGg/GeP3TkKGfsUuVJ4XHT2TJOpHHOvPW46dw/s1600/nhung-loai-hoa-no-trong-dem-Gladiolus-tristis.jpg
Gladiolus tristis là loài hoa với màu vàng kem có mùi thơm nồng dễ chịu, được trồng trên những cánh đồng khu vực mưa lớn độ cao so với mực nước biển là 36-48 inches
https://4.bp.************/-yCVi7DcP7lM/VvyPs8CGxsI/AAAAAAAAAGw/wel9fLIUyWoY4ksoujhriZiJtgkzDQlLQ/s1600/nhung-loai-hoa-no-trong-dem-ipomoea.jpg
Ipomoea (Hoa mặt trăng), sở dĩ loài hoa này có tên gọi như vậy chính là do nó nở nhanh  trong ánh trăng. Hoa có màu vàng, hồng hoặc trắng, cụp lại khi mặt trời lên
https://1.bp.************/-vugulqOoJ30/VvyPttEDEuI/AAAAAAAAAG0/a8Q5ZiLHM4gOaPwGduSw0pq17DMcveM5w/s1600/nhung-loai-hoa-no-trong-dem-nottingham-catchfly.jpg
Nottingham catchfly là loài hoa dại màu trắng phủ lông tơ hồng ở thân, nó tỏa ra mùi hương nồng trong đêm hấp dẫn ong bướm và côn trùng. Các bức tường của Nottingham castle từng bị bao phủ bởi loài hoa  dại này nên nó được đặt tên như vậy
https://1.bp.************/-A0atBDj2MJk/VvyPtkdd_VI/AAAAAAAAAG4/PLCqcNfeBtMhKoXCcBuQ6gm2q8lQFz_2w/s1600/nhung-loai-hoa-no-trong-dem-nymphaea-rubra-red-flare.jpg
Nymphaea (Hoa súng nước) thường có màu đỏ sẫm, hồng hoặc tím, nổi lên đặc sắc trên mặt hồ, ao chỉ sau một đêm
https://4.bp.************/-s3LCyXsUi4U/VvyPsnMUuJI/AAAAAAAAAGs/ap0U9tS1YuopdVLLzk00Hp92e42x5tOsQ/s1600/nhung-loai-hoa-no-trong-dem-Primrose.JPG
Tôi thấy hoa vàng nở trong đêm! Đây chính là loài hoa có tên tiếng anh Evening Primrose. Xuất xứ từ Bắc Mỹ và hiện được tìm thấy cả ở Châu Âu, Châu Á, New Zealand và Australia
https://3.bp.************/-Yec2Ms8u5Uk/VvyPsKAc5hI/AAAAAAAAAGk/cwjlrBbbx_AfJ6C2vkNT4cIp6HxwKUH0A/s1600/nhung-loai-hoa-no-trong-dem-Saussurea-obvallata.jpg
Saussurea obvallata (Hoa Quỳnh) là loài hoa xinh đẹp nở trong đêm có nguồn gốc từ Trung Quốc, Ấn Độ và Myanmar. Hoa nở trong đêm mỗi năm một lần vào cuối năm có nhiều công dụng y tế, thường mọc vùng núi hay các khu vực nhiệt độ thấp
Theo: *Điện hoa Đồng Nai*


----------



## quynhanhlove (24 Tháng tám 2019)

nhìn cứ giống giống nhau nhỉ


----------



## QuangMinh1234 (15 Tháng tư 2020)

Nhà mình có hoa quỳnh và hoa thanh long cũng nở đêm rất đẹp


----------

